# 2010 grow 1: Black Domina & friends



## leafminer (Jan 21, 2010)

Following the latest issue I've decided that the grow has now changed so radically that I am starting a new journal for it. So:

As of today -Thur, 21st Jan - the grow consists of:

Greenhouse:
1. Black Domina, 32" height, in 4 gallon insulated container.
2. "on loan" Mexican sativa, 24", just in flower now.
3. AI x Oaxaca sativa, 'Mint Choc' seedling.

_GH conditions: currently 27C outdoors, GH is 33C, 6 hrs sunshine, 11 hrs day._

Grow Room 16/8:
1. Black Domina, about 22", in veg, 3 gallon pot.
2. Two clones of the Mexican sativa taken two or three days ago.
3. Four clones of the Black Domina, all nearly three weeks old: two look as if they're going to be fine, one looks a bit iffy and the fourth looks very doubtful.

GR conditions: One, 150 HPS and the 120W CFL cluster in use. Roughly 6KL/ft sq.

Outstanding issues:

The main question mark right now is when the big Domina is going to go into flower. She's been in the GH for a while but is still growing like mad. Already at 32" she's going to go to at least 36" before flowering, by the look of her. She's already too big to be put into the grow room. I have the feeling that repotting her into the bigger, insulated, container has stimulated her into a burst of veg growth despite the short day and sun hours.

Otherwise the health of the clones bothers me somewhat. Another week should clear that up one way or the other.


----------



## smoove (Jan 22, 2010)

leafminer said:
			
		

> 3. AI x Oaxaca sativa, 'Mint Choc' seedling.


 *^ this* intrigues me. I'm definitely gonna keep an eye on your grow. Looks like you'll need to dominate that domina... really show her who's boss. Good Luck.


----------



## Locked (Jan 22, 2010)

Good luck leaf....GREEN MOJO....


----------



## leafminer (Jan 22, 2010)

Reference pictures:

d1:     Domina clone#1, 32"
d2:     Domina clone#2, about 20"
dmc1: Domina clone#3, nearly 3 weeks old
dmc2: Domina clone#4, same age as dmc1
dmc3: Domina clone#5, same age as dmc1
dmc4: Domina clone#6, same age as dmc1, pretty sickly.
mc:    Mint Choc seedling, looking a bit rough
sc1:   Mexican sativa, clone
sc2:   Mexican sativa, clone


----------



## leafminer (Jan 23, 2010)

The big Domina is at 34" this evening after a very hot day, loads of sun. Very branchy. I'm getting the impression she is about to flower. Probably at 36" or so ... and I'm betting on 10" colas from this sweetie, so she'll probably go to 4 feet, biggest indica dom I've ever grown.

I found what are almost certainly 4 of the AIxOaxaca seeds, (because they are the tiniest seeds I ever saw) in the bottom of the weed drawer. I think I will see if they germ. They have been there between 1 and 3 years I think.

Good job I took clones from the sativa. It's in flower now.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 23, 2010)

very cool I will be gazing at this grow!:hubba:


----------



## leafminer (Jan 25, 2010)

The big Domina is at 34.5" and I have the feeling she is just switching to flower.

I repotted the sativa which is 24" high and in flower. Looking a bit deficient. It was just in a 7" pot but even so, totally rootbound. I think sativas seem to need lots more root volume than indicas. I put her into a 3 gallon pot for now but I bet she's headed for 5 gallons.

Gave everything another sprinkling of lime and watered in with magnesium sulphate, 1 tsp per gallon. Tomatoes are looking better and I do think it is the calcium and magnesium responsible.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 28, 2010)

Yep. The Domina finished veg at 36" and is now making colas.
The sativa is doing really well - the repot was what it wanted. It's at 24" now and going like a train, full flower. I will repot again in another couple of weeks to a 5 gallon pot. 
Clones still look very poorly. . .


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 28, 2010)

well good luck with the clones leaf...I am trying to make the diy bubble cloner..lol... I want to master cloning even in cold weather...


----------



## leafminer (Jan 30, 2010)

Colder weather again, but a little sun had the greenhouse rockin and rollin. Gave a top dressing of hardwood ash and watered it in with 1 tsp magnesium sulphate in 1 gallon, plus 1/4 tsp superphosphate crystals.
Pics:
1. Big Domina, just begun making colas.
2. Mint choc seedling AI x Oaxaca ex 2008
3,4. The Mexican sativa, well in flower.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 31, 2010)

I'll be following this as well. 

I was going to suggest perhaps another couple of clones off the Domina, but too late now?

DD


----------



## leafminer (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, I was thinking of cloning again ... they do not look good. But I have another Domina in the grow room under 16/8, she's about 2ft tall, following on from the big one in flower. I could clone from that one. I put a couple of Domina seeds to soak too, just in case (my own seed production from the one that got bud rot)


----------



## leafminer (Feb 5, 2010)

Pretty sure my problems are all due to temperatures. Look at the twisted Mint Choc seedling below, it's a complete mess, nutrient lockout I am guessing because of the too-low temps.

The 3 remaining Dom clones are still hanging on but still do not look well.
Waiting on the two Dom seeds to break the surface.

Big Domina is in pause, has lots of buds developing, still 36". Sativa is looking better every day, 25.5" today and really budding well. 

The two sativa clones seem to have taken - they went almost white due to lack of N before taking. Pics below.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 7, 2010)

Two Domina seedlings broke the surface today. I selected the best two clones, trimmed them up, and I think they will make it. The two sativa clones look good. And the Mint Choc looks weird.
All the above are getting 10 am-5pm in the greenhouse and 12 more hours in the grow room.
I'm going to have to move the last of the first batch of clones into flower soon, it is getting a fair size.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Feb 7, 2010)

See your are still working with that O. Sativa. Have you worked out the nanners it kept throwing? How is the strength for the Domina's over all structure?


----------



## leafminer (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi BuddyLuv. Thanks for dropping by!
This sativa is actually a new one, it is of course some anonymous bagseed. My daughter gave me the plant to rescue it, it came from one of her friends who was growing it as a 'symbol'.
The original sativa experiment worked out just fine, the crosses never hermied on me so I count it as a success. Just the yield was poor.

The Domina is a great plant in structure - best I have grown to date, for that. It doesn't stretch when going into flower - just pauses and then starts with the colas. When I put these into 12-12 they will continue to veg for 10 days then pause, so I have got my height control working really well with this strain. And yield is very good.
It's not a high potency strain though. Rather it's a "nice" stone, you know, where you walk around for hours wearing a big grin. Mind you I hard to harvest early because of the bud rot. Let's see how the next harvest is. I'm hoping for at least a quarter pound from the next plant.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 8, 2010)

With a few warmer, sunny days all the plants are now doing really well. Especially the greenhouse. 
I have discovered the key to the greenhouse grow is to control humidity. If you get condensation on the plastic or you see transpiration drops on leaf margins, that's danger.

I really like the look of the sativa. The two clones are growing fast now. Think I will take 4 more clones and have 6 as the outside grow for the year. Start them in the gh and move them into the sunny patch later... the sativa has the nice baseball-bat-single-big-cola look about it already. I am already wondering what to do to preserve this strain if it proves something worth saving.

The #2 clone  - in the grow room, I checked and just as well I did, it was ONE inch from the hps bulb. 

I gonna move her into the gh tomorrow for sure. Make some sinsemilla outa her. That will leave 2 x seedling Dom, 2 x clone Dom, 2 x clone sat, 1 x Mint choc, that all get moved into the gh every sunny day and back into the grow room after dark for an extra 6 hours of just the 120W CFLs I think, if it has been a sunny day. If not sunny I will hit them with all the lamps for 16h.

The big Domina is at 37" and the sativa is starting multiple-finger colas and triching up. :hubba:


----------



## leafminer (Feb 9, 2010)

Moved the #2 clone into the GH, it's getting too big for the flower room now. 30" height. Changed the grow room lighting to give me an extra 6 hours of light at the end of the day (7pm-1am) so I'll move all the little ones - 7 of them - back and forth between the GH ang grow room for a while. Saves electricity. I've often done this arrangement.
As soon as the cloned sativas are big enough I'm going to clone two more from each, giving me a six-sativa outdoor grow for later on.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 13, 2010)

Just popped in to see how your grow was going...what no blue mystfits?...lol...sorry didn't mean to hit your funny bone!  So you got that Sat back from your kids friend???...lol...I didn't think it would stay gone forever.  They probably took one look at it and new that it would die with them...lolol...better give it back to daddy!

Looking good my friend!


----------



## leafminer (Feb 13, 2010)

It's wierder than you know. Actually I have had the sativa all this time but the original owner said "can't you pick all the buds off it" (wanted to keep growing it as a "symbol" on her mum's window cill).
So I told my daughter that her friend can have a clone if she wants, because the clones are in 16/8 veg. Oh well. This looks like quite a nice pure sativa, but only a smoke test will tell if I am wasting my time. It's a bit of a gamble but I don't have any more pure sativa strains so I may as well take the risk.

Today: the biggest Domina is 37", second is 32", the sativa is 26". 
Two healthy Domina clones, two healthy Domina seedlings, two healthy sativa clones, and one of my Mint Choc that is all twisted and gnarly - this has happened before with this strain, I think it is way, way sensitive to nutes and even the slow-release stuff is giving it a lot of trouble - all my other strains have no trouble with the augmented coco I use, but this one, uh-uh. I have been flushing, but no . . . think I will have to repot again but make up some alternative medium with peat moss, white sand, biochar, and a little of the coco but with any slow-release pearls removed.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 13, 2010)

ahhh hell man every seed we pop is a gamble...no worries unless your strapped for room.  Clones is the only way to go if you want to take the odds away....and we all don't live in sunny california!


----------



## leafminer (Feb 15, 2010)

Current status pics.
From L to R: Domina seedling; Domina in flower, from above; Mexican sativa; Clone of the sativa; and the babies for grow no. 2010/3, front to back: two Domina seedlings, two Domina clones, two sativa clones.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

looks great lf!


----------



## leafminer (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks 2Dog.
22C and sunny today, the plants loved it. The sativa clones are racing ahead, much faster than the Black Domina clones. I'm going to take 4 more sativa clones next week.

The Mint Choc still looks quite horrible. I am going to let it grow a bit more then top it and use the top as a clone. Aim is to clone 4 of these so as to have in grow #3, 4 Domina, 6 sativa, 4 Mint Choc. 

Think I am going to make some colloidal silver to partially reverse one of the sativas and one of the Mint Chocs to get some seeds, because I only have female clones of the sativa and only two (fem) seeds left of the Mint Choc.

Actually if I try the Domina pollen on the sativa I might come up with something like the Mint Choc.

Strangely, the sativa leaves are very similar to the strain I made from the original feral sativa. Might be a characteristic of Mexica sativas?


----------



## leafminer (Feb 25, 2010)

Growing conditions in the GH near perfect today. Have the shade sheet over it to protect the Jackfruit and lettuce.

Temp 28C
RH 29%

The Dom nearest harvest, clone #1, insulated container, is 37.5" and beginning to fill out.

Clone #2, same age, put into flower two weeks later, is just about to start developing pistils by the look of her. She's 40" tall now.

Mexican sativa now 27.5" and looks like a baseball bat shape, beginning to resin up now. Hope this is a good smoke because I am beginning to really like this unknown bagseed strain. It has the characteristics of Acapulco Gold from my research into the landrace strains. Not like the last (feral Oaxaca) I grew.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 25, 2010)

Pics for today.
Notice how clone 2 is very different from clone 1. The only difference has been the use of the insulated container for clone 1.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 25, 2010)

The baby sativa has complained at being left out.
Here she is. Beginning to look interesting and she PONGS! What a smell!

Added:
Think I will test the frozen Domina pollen on the sativa, do a selective pollination.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 27, 2010)

Today is a bit of a bummer. I went to move the Mint Choc from the grow room back to the GH and I thought, wait a minute, what's that I see growing in the internodes ... is this one trying to flower ... and HE sure is.
Ripping it up this afternoon. Oh well, I can use the pot to repot my sativa clone. I'm also repotting both the Domina clones. So after this repot I will have all the young plants in 8" pots.

Having given one of the two sativa clones to the nice person who gave me the original, as a replacement, the grow is now:

GROW 2:  Black Domina x 2, in flower; Mexican sativa x 1, in flower.
GROW 3:  Black Domina clones x 2, seedlings x 2, Mexican sativa clone x 1.

Next step: Cloning 4 more sativas and two more Dominas (who knows, both the seedlings might be male.)


----------



## leafminer (Feb 28, 2010)

Cloned 4 sativas today, now in the greenhouse in cool light.
Growing conditions continue fine, lots of sunshine, outdoor temp is 17C today.


----------



## subcool (Feb 28, 2010)

I always loved the original description of the Domina and I finally got the chance to work with her a few years ago. Lets see what this one brings

Great documentation so far


----------



## leafminer (Mar 2, 2010)

Thanks. 
The Domina is a blend of 4 indicas? They are well chosen.
The things I really like about it, well, many, actually.
It's very vigorous, grows rapidly. Nice dark shades make it easy to find in a bunch of strains. Mine are going to 5 ft on this GH grow and I'm very curious to record exactly what the time is to various harvest points starting with clear.
My last grow was pretty useless in that respect due to the the difficult low temps in the grow room in winter. Messed up the maturation time badly.

It's soooo predictable, too. Go 12-12 and 12 days later she pauses and then inflorescence at 16 days. And does not stretch much, if at all. That's a great advantage.

As for the smoke, I still can't caegorise it.
In flavour and bouquet it is identical to some Garberville weed I scored in that town back in '80. Like candy bud in texture. Tawny hairs.

The high, though ... well, I had to harvest prem the last time because of bud rot, hardly uncommon in mid January, so it was still clear/cloudy, but it's quite varied. Sensations of floating. Big grin. Good humour. 

Anyway, I am going to run 4 more after the current 2, then move over to one of YOUR strains, haha! And of course the sativa is perfectly adapted to my location so I'm running 5 more of those. I have enough Domina seed in the refri that I can grow some whenever I like.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 5, 2010)

16C and drizzle today. Darn it that's going to retard my flowering plants.
I left the four young Dominas and the five sativa clones in the grow room instead. They are all doing great.
The sativa is going purple. I've not grown one quite like this before. I have the feeling it is going really dark. The leaf veins are a deep red.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 6, 2010)

Whooof. Took the top of my head off. Very potent.
I quick dried a sprig from the base, in a warm place all day.
Beginning to look like my confidence in this is justified. Good idea to take 6 clones.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 7, 2010)

Weather improving. Some sun today, warmer. Found the poor young ones dried up in the grow room, I was running the lamps 24/0. Gave them a drenching, ammonium sulphate 1 level tsp/gallon. Good deep colour. Here are the pics:

Left: Domina clone 1 nearing harvest. Maybe 3 weeks.
Middle: Next generation. Mexican sativa (left), 2 Dominas (from seed), 2 Dominas from clone. I have the suspicion that one of the plants from seed is a male. On the right, a shot of Domina clone 2, surrounded by tomatoes and the Jackfruit tree.


----------



## high before and after (Mar 7, 2010)

Beautiful pics, one of these plants almost looks like it has blue-green leaves, that's uber health. 

Interesting to see what looks like shutting down from the environment on one of your younger plants, I see it on my pomelo (fruit tree, not a marijunana strain) plant, it shuts down when the sun shines too brightly on it, its leaves get really limp and moist. Did yours droop down after the cold?

Lol @ the long distance tomato plant camoflage. I have some plastic flowers that I put on my outdoor plants to fool people into thinking its some sort of flower, unless they train on it with binos... *gulp*


----------



## leafminer (Mar 8, 2010)

high before and after said:
			
		

> Beautiful pics, one of these plants almost looks like it has blue-green leaves, that's uber health.
> 
> Interesting to see what looks like shutting down from the environment on one of your younger plants, I see it on my pomelo (fruit tree, not a marijunana strain) plant, it shuts down when the sun shines too brightly on it, its leaves get really limp and moist. Did yours droop down after the cold?
> 
> Lol @ the long distance tomato plant camoflage. I have some plastic flowers that I put on my outdoor plants to fool people into thinking its some sort of flower, unless they train on it with binos... *gulp*



Wow what sharp eyes you have! You're right, but the reason was, it was too dry - I brought it out of the grow room that I'd switched to 24/0 and forgot to water it often enough. It's happy again now. But yes, in cold weather my plants droop. That's real tomato plants not camo ... they seem to get on well together.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 11, 2010)

OK. Better record this change. Restore point. LOL. If only.

Stopped vegging the sativa clone#1 for 18/6 (11 day, 7 growroom) and now it is outdoors. Days beginning to lengthen but still early March so who knows what may happen? My personal belief is that being only a foot high it may veg for a while then begin to flower and maybe even reveg. Anyway I need to know what the earliest is for this strain so I will just have to experiment.

I also put the Black Domina from seed #2 outdoor, which will for sure flower it. I am betting on a male. If it is a male, I'll use it to selectively pollinate clone #2 and begin selecting phenotypes. And I'll also selectively pollinate the as-yet-unknown Mexican sativa to see what that offspring is like. 

If it's fem, heck, I'll just flower it out.

The five sativa clones are doing about as well as expected. They have the swollen, conical-looking stems of a rooted clone, so I think they will make it. I had them in direct (fierce) sun for a while today, to test them, and only one wilted a bit badly. 

Still running at 18/6: Seed Domina #1, maybe a fem, short internodes, 1"; lovely deep colour on the ammonium sulphate, she loves it. Going to veg (her?) to two feet then flower, short season, blazing summer approaches and only sativas will stand it. Domina clone #3 is like a SOG, all branches; and #4 is modest, single stem, but doing well. 
Have to resist the temptation to clone more Dominas.
Target for the grows:
Current, GH flowering: say 4 oz each Domina and 6 oz for the sativa. 
Follow on: say 36 oz for the 5 outdoor sativas and another 12 oz from the outdoor Dominas.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 12, 2010)

Repotted sativa clone1 into a 3 gallon pot. Now 17". Growing fast.
The original sativa has 5 weeks more to go (assuming 13 week flowering time).


----------



## leafminer (Mar 17, 2010)

I decided to cut the top half of the Domina nearest to harvest ... seems to be putting on weight very slowly despite the excellent growing conditions. And I am completely out of smoke, anyway.
Here's the harvest pic after the first trimming. 5 oz. wet; I guess about 1 - 1.25 oz dry. Not a great yield, too early, but I still have the second half and another plant (bigger) well in flower.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 19, 2010)

That crop above is dangerous. I thought it would be perfectly ok to smoke a joint 3/16 dia. x 1.5" long. Quite small. 

So I was really grooving and thinking how psychedelic everything seemed when I had a major blood pressure crash, couldnt detect my own pulse, hands looked bloodless... this went on for half an hour or so. And all this without having had a drop of alcohol.
This is just a bit of popcorn that air dried in two days.

I'm guessing that this crop right now is packed with higher isomers. Those are what's causing the psychedelic effects. The obvious thing to do is to cure it for say 1 week and then freeze in bite sized bags to preserve its activity.

Tremendously potent. It's going to be a one toke wonder I think. I have to say it is pretty risky bc you assume a normal amount is just fine and then get hit.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 20, 2010)

The sativa clone is rocketing upwards. Much faster than the indicas.
I've vacated the grow room. The three (one from seed, two clones) Black Dominas are going outdoor for a couple of weeks and then into the greenhouse once they begin to flower. By then I should have the half-harvested plant cut down and out of there.


----------

